# 96 200sx Se Swap



## Guest (Jun 19, 2002)

Im seriuosly thinking of swaping my 1.6 out to a sr20det,
I have the money to purchase the engine already but just need some clarification on exactly what parts i need to do the job right, and has any body ever done this.

Purchasing the front clip, from a friend that bought it and decided to sell it.
and is their any diffrence on installaling a gti-r instead of the BB

Help would greatly be appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## ihateloops (Jun 23, 2002)

just dont do it.


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

ihateloops said:


> *just dont do it. *


what do u mean? he shoulnt do it himself or shouldnt do it at all?


----------



## AyrtonSennaD (Jun 10, 2002)

Don't do it . To much money and work. Go buy you self a SE-R then put the DET in it


----------



## ihateloops (Jun 23, 2002)

yes, that is exactly what i meant. try to find an se-r with either high miles on the engine or a blown engine, that way you can get it for cheap, and since youre swapping it anway, no big deal.
you may have the money for the engine right now, but i can pretty much guarantee you that you do not have the money that you will need for everything to do the swap, and it will be way too much of a pain in the ass.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I say it might be expensive but I say go for it. That would be cool to see a SR20DET in a 200sx. Just go for it, only if youre prepared for the work. In the end, you will be rewarded.


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

ive seen a sr20det in a 200sx in one issue of scc last year. it makes 476 hp or so


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2002)

I got the engine already and my freinds and I are up for the challenge, this weekend is the date starting early moring tommarow.

Ill post picks and such of the project.

Teknokid (Thanks)

LATE,
PEACE


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

No problem. If you need help, dont be afraid to ask. Thats what the board is here for. The best of luck to you and your friends.


----------



## bigtom (Jul 6, 2002)

yeah some peopl actually have attachment to thier specific car and dont care about the extra money.


----------



## AyrtonSennaD (Jun 10, 2002)

There some pics of my GA16DE to SR20DET swap

http://www.smgc.qc.ca:81/support/quadra plast/NPCLUB/


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hey awesome pix.. !! your car look really clean with all the things you done. great job !


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

*wow*

AyrtonSennaD, impressible job. I might have to ask you lots of questions later on.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Nice work. Im sure the hard work, time, money, and effort paid off. Im going to figure out the power to weight ratio and post it here for others to see. You should do a complete write up on this, if you ever have time of course.


----------



## AyrtonSennaD (Jun 10, 2002)

Teknokid said:


> *Nice work. Im sure the hard work, time, money, and effort paid off. Im going to figure out the power to weight ratio and post it here for others to see. You should do a complete write up on this, if you ever have time of course. *


I wanna go to dyno with the car but here ,Montreal (Canada) i don't know where i cant found a shop with the machine. Thanks for the compliment this car is not yet finish but don't worry it's aint gone be a rice car i gone repaint the hold car next year, front mount intercooler brake upgrade. It's been 3 years since my 200 SX project start and hoppefully it's gone be completly done next year.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Why dont you come down south to the good ol' US of A?? Im sure you can get a good deal. Someone from that side of the country mind helping out our Canadien friend here??


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

[email protected]#@ing link doesn't work

(as usual)

(bad Morning...)


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2002)

So would a SER20DET work on my 98 200sx SE. If so what other parts are needed?


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Yes it would fit but again, it costs a great deal of money.


----------

